# How Increase fan speed in air handler/furnace?



## rkruz (Nov 2, 2019)

I had just installed a brand new Trane system with 2 stage furnace s8x2c100m5psaa.
In the Fan/Circulate modes it pushes so little air I thought it was not working.
The installer reviewed the manual and determined that this low setting is the only speed for Fan. My old Trane system pushed out significant air in the fan mode.

I'm hoping to get a 2nd opinion and if capable of higher speed then some information I could provide the installer. Im sure he would be willing to adjust it if he knew how.
Thank you


----------



## geminair (Jul 31, 2018)

Locate the fan relay electrical terminal and remove the current fan speed wire (normally "high") from it. https://geminair.com.au/


----------



## bebelynaccessdoors (Jan 8, 2020)

The outdoor unit, this is the part of the system that moves the refrigerant, releases heat picked up from the house to the outside, and compresses the refrigerant to a liquid.

The evaporator coil, which is connected to your furnace/air handler, is where the refrigerant picks up heat from the house when it changes to gas, and ideally causes the air from the house to condensate as it moves over it

The fan which blows the air over the evaporator coil from the house, and pushes the cooled air into the home.


----------



## elcajon001 (Feb 20, 2020)

will it cause any damage if you remove the current fan speed wire? 

___
Leo - El Cajon Concrete Services


----------



## elcajon001 (Feb 20, 2020)

will it cause any damage if you remove the current fan speed wire? 

___
Leo - El Cajon Concrete Services


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

*Good question.*



elcajon001 said:


> will it cause any damage if you remove the current fan speed wire?
> 
> ___
> Leo - El Cajon Concrete Services


Good question.


----------



## sktn77a (Aug 14, 2011)

Post is over a year old, but in case anyone else has a similar question, this is a 2 stage furnace. Was the low airflow on the low stage setting? The furnace has multiple speed taps so I guess the installer was...... mistaken.



https://resource.bakerdist.com/is/content/Watscocom/Gemaire/american-standard_s8x1c080m5psaa_article_744211089288278_en_sm.pdf


----------

